# Moveing



## loftkeeper10 (Jul 31, 2004)

I Have To Sale All My Pigeons I Have Four Pair Voorburg Croppers Several Pairs Of West Of England Tumblers Brunner Pouters And American Fantails i live halfway between dallas and houston texas


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

where a bouts are you


----------



## Sueki (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi there!
Im interested in buying a couple of pair to start off. Currently living here in Fort Myers, FL

How much are you selling? Maybe we cant talk?

Cheers!
Sueki


----------

